# ideies



## gvergara

Hola:

M'agradaria saber si la paraula idea té dues formes de plural, o només en té una.

_Aquí mateix, entre nosaltres, al poble, fa quatre dies tots es mataven per les idees, les *ideies*... ¿de què els van servir les *ideies* amb què es van omplir el cap?_
*De "Pa negre" d'Emili Teixidor

*Gràcies per endavant, 
Gonçal (*Corregiu tots els meus errors, si us plau *)


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo entenc que la forma correcta és *idees*. De totes maneres, el plural *ideies* és molt freqüent en el català col·loquial.


----------



## gvergara

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Jo entenc que la forma correcta és *idees*. De totes maneres, el plural *ideies* és molt freqüent en el català col·loquial.


I aquesta forma col·loquial de formar el plural és vàlida també amba altres paraules que acaben en _ea? Gràcies

Gonçal


----------



## Lurrezko

gvergara said:


> I aquesta forma col·loquial de formar el plural és vàlida també amba altres paraules que acaben en _ea? Gràcies
> 
> Gonçal



No se m'acut cap altra paraula plana d'ús habitual acabada en -ea, francament...


----------



## gvergara

_Aldea_, per exemple?


----------



## Lurrezko

gvergara said:


> _Aldea_, per exemple?



*Aldees*. La qüestió no crec que sigui la forma en plural: el cas és que molta gent pronuncia _ideia*_, en singular.


----------



## gvergara

Ah, capisco  Tante grazie


----------



## paparreta

Aquesta forma de trencar els hiats, és col·loquial:
teatre = teiatre (o teiatru), correus = correius, aldea = aldeia, idea = ideia

En d'altres casos, s'ha incorporat a la norma:
real > reial, linea > línia (però lineal, alinear), volear/bolear > boleiar, legale/leale > lleial, cheminée > xemeneia

I els cultismes, que mantenen l'hiat:
aleació, balneari

En portuguès es dóna també aquesta tendència.


----------

